# Cooper in the woods



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

The water might be too cold now for a pup's introduction to it. Wait until Spring.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

yup yup yup gdgli - try again in mid spring. How does Cooper do in the bath tub? I always fill the tub with water. At first I used to throw in her toy but now she jumps in the tub with or without water. I did that so she gets accustomed with body in water. Yes it is a mess and requires tons of towels. She is almost 5 months as well. Next year mid spring we will try retrieves in the lake. Start with shorter retrieves to longer and hope (cross fingers) she will love it.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Very good idea to expose your pup to the woods with all the sights, sounds, and smells. I usually start them in the woods around 2-3 months of age. You're going to be better off waiting for warmer water in the spring, as gdgli suggested. 

If your pup isn't retrieving real birds yet, now's the time! Sooner = better.

EvanG


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Cute pup.I have no idea what the water temp is like in NC this time of year if it is too cold you should wait until spring if you can handle walking barefoot in it then you could walk in the water and have your pup follow you in make sure you praise him up really good when he comes in the water. 

Like Evan said I would introduce him to some birds now.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

EvanG said:


> Very good idea to expose your pup to the woods with all the sights, sounds, and smells. I usually start them in the woods around 2-3 months of age.
> 
> EvanG


A quick anecdote on the importance of those walks. The local big shots with the MH dogs agreed to do a demo at a duck boat show. The problem is that they never had their dogs on the salt marsh. Totally new smells and tastes were to be found. Their dogs could not do the demo. They had to do some very basic kindergarten work with their dogs.

Give your dog all the exposure to the outdoors that is possible.


----------



## rastafford0420 (Oct 24, 2012)

EvanG said:


> Very good idea to expose your pup to the woods with all the sights, sounds, and smells. I usually start them in the woods around 2-3 months of age. You're going to be better off waiting for warmer water in the spring, as gdgli suggested.
> 
> If your pup isn't retrieving real birds yet, now's the time! Sooner = better.
> 
> EvanG


I live just south of Raleigh and I am actually taking him to a preserve this week to introduce him to some live birds and see how he does. When it was a little warmer i took him to some ponds with some waders on and I got in and he would follow me in about up to his shoulders but would not fully get in yet. 

When I take him to the woods I've been taking a duck training decoy for him to retrieve. I'll throw it behind some trees or in some brush and he will go search for it and bring it back. Is this a good idea? Ive never trained a hunting dog before so I'm just reading a lot and watching some dvds.


----------



## rastafford0420 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm taking Cooper on Wednesday to work with a trainer and introduce him to some birds. I am very excited and really hope that he takes to them well! Does anyone have any suggestions or things that I should look for?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We introduced Rose to birds (fresh shot doves) when she was 3 to 4 month old. It took 3 separate occasions before she brought the bird completely back. I am sure the trainer would not allow Cooper to be too hard on the bird or to maul the bird before he brings it back. Good (intentionally I do not use the word strong due to age) recall and patience. As the trainer will probably tell you do not overdo the bird - throw it 3 to 4 times and keep them always anticipating the next time. Now we have to spell the word bird in the house or she will start smelling all over the house and outdoor for it. 
We have not done any birds since then due to her teething.


----------

